# Home Security



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I just got back to my house and the adrenaline is flowing. Haven't been this excited since the military.

My mom, who lives a mile up the road called me and asked if I could come up to her house. I asked what was wrong, since she would usually be getting ready for bed at this time. She explained that my dad was at a meeting in town and she believed there was someone sneaking around the house in the dark outside. I told her I would be up as quick as possible.

Now, for those of you that know me somewhat from being on this site, you know that I am partially paralyzed and I don't get around very well. When she called, I was sitting around reading in my skivvies! i cannot believe I got dressed, had my boots on, gun in hand and at her house in less than 4 minutes. For me, that is almost impossible! But if someone threatens family or friends, I move a lot quicker than I can even expect from myself it turns out.

Well, to finish the story, when I got there, whoever had been there had already left. Probably heard her Doberman making a lot of noise. I'm just glad I could be there when she needed me. My dad got home about 10 minutes later. I walked around the house a bit to reassure them and then left. Overall, a good night and potentially a bad situation averted!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Adrenaline is an amazing thing. Glad to hear it turned out to be a non-event.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad to hear it brother . You took control of the situation and kicked its a$$ ! The bad guys lucky he took off when he did .


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah wish I could get adrenaline in a bottle for when I need it and don't get it naturally. Glad everything worked out and you didn't have to find out if you are capable of killing someone who likely desrved it. Glad you found out you can git'R'done when you have to, is bound to be a boost to self confidence. (not to mention ego  )


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the support everyone. I have to say, I'm quite sure, probably due to my military training, that I would not hesitate to pull the trigger if needed. I know many people say that, but in quite sure of myself in that department. If deserved, I don't think I would dwell upon it for any length of time either. But then, none of us know for sure until faces with that dilemma. This is true


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Who had*



Startingout-Blair said:


> Thanks for all the support everyone. I have to say, I'm quite sure, probably due to my military training, that I would not hesitate to pull the trigger if needed. I know many people say that, but in quite sure of myself in that department. If deserved, I don't think I would dwell upon it for any length of time either. But then, none of us know for sure until faces with that dilemma. This is true


I under stand you are former military . i am former LE so here is my only sugestion.

Who had your back?

Always call for backup .

Call 911 before you go out to confront the prowler.

Take a shotgun not a pistol. You want to win the arms race. The prowler will have a pistol.

Remember that a prowler is only commiting a misdemeanor. You can't shoot him for that or for stealing. You can only shoot him if your life is threatened.

You can't even hold him for the police if he decides to take off unless he has commited a crime that is arrestable.

Be prepaired to lay that weapon on the ground as they pull into the drive and follow their commands.

In the military , you could shoot the enemy when he came over the wire.

There are a whole lot of rules to follow in the civilian world. If you break one you become the criminal and you can't protect anyone in jail.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Castle Doctrine will change some of that BillM Although your advice is very sound especially until there is some clear case law to back up what the Castle doctrine laws say. Castle doctrine varies a great deal from state to state in regards to where the "castle" begins and ends. It is a good idea for everyone to read what your states is and know it and plan accordingly. Here IN MO I am pretty sure they have to enter the house or your car. I could stand a brush up on how the wording is as well I think there have been some recentish changes to it I need to catch up on. And check to see if there is any case law yet.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Castil Doctrine*



jsriley5 said:


> Castle Doctrine will change some of that BillM Although your advice is very sound especially until there is some clear case law to back up what the Castle doctrine laws say. Castle doctrine varies a great deal from state to state in regards to where the "castle" begins and ends. It is a good idea for everyone to read what your states is and know it and plan accordingly. Here IN MO I am pretty sure they have to enter the house or your car. I could stand a brush up on how the wording is as well I think there have been some recentish changes to it I need to catch up on. And check to see if there is any case law yet.


The castil doctrin here in KY says an occupied vehicle or car. you see how much diffrence a single word can make?

Tha castil doctrine is a very misunderstood law with little case law to define it.

I was a deputy sheriff and until it becomes more defined by solid case law , I will stick to the former paramitors of self defence as defined prior to the passage of the castil doctrine. that way I know I can put forth an affermative defence.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you both for your input! BillM you have som very good points! I should have had backup. And the shotgun would have been better thank the 10/22.

As for Castle Doctrine, here in PA, inside it out, if your life is threatened, you have a right to defend yourself.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Thank you both for your input! BillM you have som very good points! I should have had backup. And the shotgun would have been better thank the 10/22.
> 
> As for Castle Doctrine, here in PA, inside it out, if your life is threatened, you have a right to defend yourself.


Also here in Pa. If I understand it correctly the law extends to anywhere that you can legally be , which would offer protection at work or at your parents property , etc .


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

To further what BillM said:

Remember in that situation you would be petrified in terror because this mad man was clearly going to kill you and then do god-knows-what to your defenseless Mother. Surely he was going to murder her too! And if I was petrified in terror I know I would be very visibly upset; shaking, staring off into nothing, asking myself "Why!? Why did he have to attack me!?" and I may even dry heave or vomit. I would definitely be in major turmoil over what they filthy animal FORCED me to do by his aggressive actions. He left me NO choice. No choice at all.


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

and I didn't know how many shots I had fired.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I wish we had a Castle Doctrine here in NM. We can shoot someone in our house if we feel our life is threatened. But not just for trespassing on our property.
Plus we don't have any protection from a civil lawsuit by the family. That's the biggy I wish we had.

In my CCW class, the instructors told us even if we shoot someone in the house, the cops better not find bullet holes in the perps back, like he was trying to run away.
If so, we're looking at being charged.

I got cameras everywhere...I'm hoping that's a deterrent.


----------



## dwfox (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank God I live in Idaho. Castle Doctrine and Idaho constitutional laws are on our side. A Prowler is outside my home. We can just shoot them. There would be no criminal or civil suits against the home owner if their was a true threat on my home. Check out our constitutional laws. They back the individual. Not the criminal.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

dwfox said:


> Thank God I live in Idaho. Castle Doctrine and Idaho constitutional laws are on our side. A Prowler is outside my home. We can just shoot them. There would be no criminal or civil suits against the home owner if their was a true threat on my home. Check out our constitutional laws. They back the individual. Not the criminal.


That's exactly what I wish we had here...you're lucky.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Having a castle doctrine is extremely beneficial, but so is having a jury made up of working Americans with common sense. I have read cases where the law got it wrong but the jury got it right. So there is hope for everyone who does not live in a CD state. Of course that depends a lot on what color state you live in and how your peers & neighbors feel about guns & liberty.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I think it's kind of unusual here New Mexico. We're an open carry state. We can carry whatever we want in our vehicle's. I got neighbors who wear guns on their hip most of the time around their yard, and house. Our governor R-Susanna Martinez, is trying to get some things reformed here..I hope so.
It's unusual to my thinking we're such a gun state, but with no civil lawsuit protection.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> To further what BillM said:
> 
> Remember in that situation you would be petrified in terror because this mad man was clearly going to kill you and then do god-knows-what to your defenseless Mother. Surely he was going to murder her too! And if I was petrified in terror I know I would be very visibly upset; shaking, staring off into nothing, asking myself "Why!? Why did he have to attack me!?" and I may even dry heave or vomit. I would definitely be in major turmoil over what they filthy animal FORCED me to do by his aggressive actions. He left me NO choice. No choice at all.


Nice Sentry, text book official report and court statement. I hope all that read your words take them to heart because the wrong ones can turn you from law abiding citizen to inmate real fast if your not careful.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Am I the only one thinking some raccoon got off lightly?


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I doubt it was a racoon. My mom came face-to-face with a black bear about a week or two ago.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*You had*



dwfox said:


> Thank God I live in Idaho. Castle Doctrine and Idaho constitutional laws are on our side. A Prowler is outside my home. We can just shoot them. There would be no criminal or civil suits against the home owner if their was a true threat on my home. Check out our constitutional laws. They back the individual. Not the criminal.


You better check that statment about just shooting a prowler that is outside your home.

I do not know any state in the union where this would be legal.

Treaspassing is only a misdemeanor .


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Some of the castle doctrines do indeed extend beyond the house propper. I do however feel that case law is far to weak at this time to take the chance. It will be far harder to convince a jury of how you felt in immediate danger than if they have broken into your home. I like the way the Castle docteines are going and stating you have no obligation to retreat but as Bill has said you may wanna be careful as the case law has not put it to a test yet and I for one don't want to be the guy that tests it.Basically those laws are there to protect you from prosecution if the guy turns out to not be armed and dangerous but you should still BELEIVE that they are, and be able to articulate that before you shoot them.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

dwfox :
I checked on Idaho's Castil Doctrin for you.

Idaho adopted a castle law in 2006. It provides civil immunity to residents who use physical or deadly force against home invaders. Idaho’s castle law is not a “stand your ground” law.

This is the reason you need to know the law in your own state. Not what someone at the local gun club thinks it is but what it actually is jot and tittle.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Taking the discussion in a bit of a different direction... motion detectors with lights? Cameras? motion sensors coupled with Murs to alert that not only is someone out there but approximately where they are? 

If the prowler can see it isn't a place to mess (and thus leaves) with then you won't have to deal with them.


----------



## dwfox (Nov 10, 2012)

BillM said:


> dwfox :
> I checked on Idaho's Castil Doctrin for you.
> 
> Idaho adopted a castle law in 2006. It provides civil immunity to residents who use physical or deadly force against home invaders. Idaho's castle law is not a "stand your ground" law.
> ...


Bill M.
Thank you for your input. I apologize for my cavalier behavior. It could give someone some bad advice.
I will say your right that there is no "stand your ground doctrine" for Idaho. We dont need one. In Idaho's supreme court laws it states we have already establish our own laws on "stand your ground" 
In Gem state common laws of Idaho lie two cases from 1909 that are still enforced today, that established "stand your ground" rights.
Case law State vs. McGreevey, "One may stand one's ground and defend oneself by the use of all force and means necessary"
Thanks for input.


----------

